# Refund for prepaid lessons?



## saraltx (Jun 17, 2009)

I will be leaving the stable where I've been taking lessons, since I really just no longer get along with the instructor. No need to get into it all, but I want to get out of the situation NOW, and there really wouldn't be any point in trying to take any more lessons there. The problem is, I have been prepaying 4 riding lessons at a time. We only did one lesson out of the last 4 I prepaid. I don't remember signing anything that states whether or not there is a refund, but I'm sure if I address it he'll say it was non-refundable.
Do I have a "right" to get the refund, or is this just the risk of prepaying lessons? I'm expecting my chances are slim, since I couldn't really proof anyone how many lessons we did or didn't do anyway, but I was wondering how this is typically handled.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Unfortunately, you are probably out of luck on a refund. If you are the one choosing to leave, and you don't have a paper in hand stating that you will be refunded for any unused lessons, the trainer is under no obligation at all to refund you anything.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

It doesn't hurt to ask but I would hazard a guess that the answer will be no.

I do not allow prepaid nor do I do package deals for lessons. Leaves me an out if I am not comfortable with the person!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Do they offer the pre-paid lessons at a discount to their per-lesson rate?

I think you should politely ask, but I am guessing they are going to say it is non-refundable and not transferable.


----------



## saraltx (Jun 17, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Do they offer the pre-paid lessons at a discount to their per-lesson rate?
> 
> I think you should politely ask, but I am guessing they are going to say it is non-refundable and not transferable.


Yes, the prepaid lessons are discounted - 4 for the price of 3. The responses confirm what I pretty much thought, that I'm most likely out of luck. I guess I could insist on at least getting the lessons, but 1) there really wouldn't be any point in it at this time and 2) I would find it kinda uncomfortable because of the way things unfortunately have been going.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear that.

If you and your instructor/trainer agree that things are not working out can you maybe ask if you can donate your remaining lessons to one of the younger lesson kids who would like to ride more but can not afford it?

The answer might still be no, but it shows a nice gesture on both parts.


----------



## saraltx (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice idea, Alwaysbehind, I might actually think about suggesting that. I'm just not sure if we actually quite agree that things aren't working out. It's pretty obvious, but he usually pretends that he has no idea what I'm talking about, starts yelling, and makes it sound like I'm being ungrateful for addressing any of the things that have been bothering me. Very manipulative actually, and I shouldn't even have dragged it on this long. I don't do good with conflict of that kind, and it's at the point when all I know to do is leave.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree with awaysbehind... and I think that is a FANTASTIC idea to donate if you can't get a refund.

Have you had a sit down with your instructor? Be politely honest..maybe you can both work things out.


----------

